# No display, 4x4, etc



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

08 800, stock motor, snorkel and HMF only mods.

Apparently he was riding and looked down, no display.... Bike still going so he took it back to the truck. Overheated.... Shut machine down. Long and short, no 4x4, fan, display, and it won't start with the pushbutton, he's shorting the solenoid to fire it up... Ran ok, then just started dying. No it won't run more than a few seconds?

Relays and fuses replaced. What next? Also, the prefilter for the fuel pump was cleaned not terribly long ago.

Thanks


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I can suggest taking apart the start button housing and clean the P outta it! Dielectric grease it really good, that outta do the trick.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

sounds like main fuse problem for all that to quit working, i see hes replaced all fuses an such, an they do not blow when the ingintion is turned on, so there is no short i would start pulling wiring connections one by one clean an seal, an check the bottom of fuse box where the wires attach


----------

